# cherche aide et conseil



## Membre supprimé 2 (28 Mars 2001)

Salut à tous ( c' est à dire peu de personne)
Je souhaite installer un linux sur un quadra 800 et j' aimerais savoir si MK linux est toujours d' actualité.
Sinon quelle solution est proposée ???

Excuse pour NAV, je me suis trompé de forum.

------------------


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (29 Mars 2001)

Bon tu peux dire bonjour toine, tu doiit pas oubliuer grand monde (enfin si qq'uns qui passe de tps en tps   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)
enfin dis bonjour tt le monde qd même   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




MKLinux ...je sais pas, je m'y suis jamais intéressé   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



sinon, moi je le dit et je le redit, DEBIAN RULEZZZZ

prend ton navigateur sur la page des messages de la partir Linux sur Mac, tu règle _afficher tous les messages_ (t'inquiète pas, c'est pas long à charger, y'a pas masse.....) et tu lis les réponses de ta question   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[Ce message a été modifié par [MGZ]Toine (edited 28 Mars 2001).]


----------

